# Looking for other Irish Setter owners



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

I currently have a 7 month old Irish Setter named Casey. She is amazing from her color to her long ears and long legs. She is very affectionate with my wife and I and loves our golden pup who is 8 months old. I had a setter when I was a child but its been a long time and you just don't see setters that offen now. Just wondering if anyone here has a setter.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Casey is so beautiful! I used to work with someone whom owned setters and used to show and breed them. I just loved all the pictures he had. I can hardly even remember seeing a setter around here. I may have seen one in person one time in the past 10 years. They're not common at all. Just for that reason I'd like to have one and even train it as a field dog. Plus their wonderful temperaments of course. I wish Id see more setters because they are a really great breed they're just not as popular as they once were.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

A beautiful dog. Love the shiny coat. One of my favorite dogs and one you don't see as much. I'm always asked if my big girl is an Irish Setter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Casey's beautiful, gorgeous shiny coat.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would love an Irish Setter someday but the are too high energy for me and my lifestyle right now.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I owned one as a child also!  loved him.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

MikaTallulah said:


> I would love an Irish Setter someday but the are too high energy for me and my lifestyle right now.


Your right, high energy is Casey but she obeys commands better than my golden (Maggie) if that makes any sense. We have a nice fence in back yard for play plus I have a lot of open area on the other side of the fence to play ball. At this point, Casey is faster than Maggie but you know goldens and a ball, she always finds a way to get it. For my wife and I, we always will have a golden but making the decision to get Casey instead of another golden turned out to be a great move for us. Best of both worlds!


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Here are a few more pics when they were a little younger. The were like peas & carrots from day one


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

Tayla's Mom said:


> A beautiful dog. Love the shiny coat. One of my favorite dogs and one you don't see as much. I'm always asked if my big girl is an Irish Setter.


I have to say that your two are awesome looking goldens. You must be very proud


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow, are they precious together. Ever since i read "Big Red" as a kid I have had a thing for Irish Setters. Have you looked for a local club?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I used to dog sit for a pair back in the 70's, they were very sweet.

I joined our local spaniel/pointer club this summer since goldens can run spaniel hunt tests now. Watching the pointers work is very different from the retrievers & spaniels. Do you plan on doing any pointing work with your setter?

I do see one setter at our local dog shows. No more than that usually. They are such graceful dogs with a wonderful gait.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I owned one briefly when I was in college. I absolutely adored him. But I got him when I was young and stupid. (But I already said I was in college, so you know that.)

I went to school in New York City and lived in an apartment. I bought him from a pet store, knowing nothing about puppy mills. Although I had the sense to take him to a veterinarian for all his usual puppy things, he came down with distemper. I had him treated for it, at great expense, in Connecticut while staying at my parents' house. I also cried myself silly. I had absolutely fallen in love with the dog. He had long, colt-like legs and the sweetest disposition.

He pulled through the distemper, but the vet said he couldn't be sure it wouldn't recur at some point. I felt that I was unequipped to handle his needs, so I gave him to a young, married couple who lived in the town my parents lived in. For a few years they kept sending me photos of him as he grew up.

The stupid pet store, to whom I complained, declined to refund my money. They said I should just have returned the dog. That's right. Return him so that he could die a terrible death. Nice people.

But I do love Irish Setters. And many other breeds as well. I adored my Lab and my Golden and my current Newfoundland is the most loving dog of them all!

NewfieMom


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

nolefan said:


> Oh wow, are they precious together. Ever since i read "Big Red" as a kid I have had a thing for Irish Setters. Have you looked for a local club?


The few local clubs are all about shows and maintaining a show quality dog. I'm just not in to that. Casey has become a part of this site so this is were we will hang


----------



## Ruby13 (Dec 28, 2013)

I have not seen one in this area in close to 30 years. My ex husband had a beautiful Irish girl when we married, and she was one of the sweetest dogs I've ever met, and very well behaved. I loved her dearly, and if the opportunity arose, I would own one in a heartbeat!

Not sure why the breed kind of fell off, they are magnificent dogs. I wonder if the popularity of Goldens in this particular area had anything to do with it? 

Your girl is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## RYAC (Mar 10, 2014)

mygoldengirl said:


> Your right, high energy is Casey but she obeys commands better than my golden (Maggie) if that makes any sense. We have a nice fence in back yard for play plus I have a lot of open area on the other side of the fence to play ball. At this point, Casey is faster than Maggie but you know goldens and a ball, she always finds a way to get it. For my wife and I, we always will have a golden but making the decision to get Casey instead of another golden turned out to be a great move for us. Best of both worlds!


My wife and I feel the same way. We will always have a golden, but if we ever did get a second dog of another breed, the only dog would be an Irish setter.

Let me ask you this, what is her energy level like? My Lucy at almost 8 months needs two walks a day along with about 30-45 minutes of full on sprint fetch to be calm and affectionate in the house. Days we do not do this she is insane with energy. I enjoy being active, I just wondered how much more active these guys are.


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

RYAC said:


> My wife and I feel the same way. We will always have a golden, but if we ever did get a second dog of another breed, the only dog would be an Irish setter.
> 
> Let me ask you this, what is her energy level like? My Lucy at almost 8 months needs two walks a day along with about 30-45 minutes of full on sprint fetch to be calm and affectionate in the house. Days we do not do this she is insane with energy. I enjoy being active, I just wondered how much more active these guys are.


Very Active! My setter is a complete energy ball (non stop and can't sit still). My golden has been up to the task so far but she is still a pup. They keep my wife and I very active and I like it. For some, I don't recommend a young setter because you have to put in the time or it won't work. Awesome breed if you are up to the task.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I have had had two Irish Setters and LOVED them. to me they are the most graceful lf all dogs. My first, Red just showed up at our house. But his story and pictures to follow.

When Red had to be sent to the Rainbow Bridge I was crushed. My older son's girlfriend went behind my back an located a litter with pups ready to go and bought one and had it flown in. That big boy was something else. I hung onto him for a long time when he was handed to me and then I put him down and he squatted. I said NO and took him outside and peed. They and picked up puppy food so I fed him and in a little while he went to the back door again and I figured he wanted to go investigate. But he went out, did business and came right back in. He never once peed nor pooped in the house. I had thought maybe they had worked on him at the kennel, but when I contacted them they said he had never been in a house before. Never before nor since have I had a puppy learn with just one "NO" and trip outside.

He loved all people and all animals. He was so funny in that he learned if he got up in the chair and turned around he could sit on the table and see what I was doing on the counter in the kitchen--possibly making some food he could eat. He knew he was not to do that and as soon as I would start towards him he would get down. But my son managed to snap a picture one day. 

I had a mini lop eared rabbit, Mr. Rabbit that was the same age as Boots and I would let the rabbit free in the back yard every day (except when to cold or rain) and he and Boots were great buddies. Then I inherited a hen and the 3 of them were always together when he was out and so was the rabbit. The hen had been one of those dyed Easter chicks for kid next door but once grown would not stay in their yard, always came over the fence and they just gave her to me. I named her Chuck Chuck and I could call out that name and he would come running. Loved to eat hen scratch right out of my hand.

Boots was 9 and always been an only dog when we got Scooter, our first golden pup. I was not sure how that would work but Boots took to him like a mother dog to her puppy. It was amazing. Sadly Boots developed bone cancer in rear leg not long after turning 12 and I had to let him go at age 12 1/2. Oh, I registered him as Sir Lancelot's Irish Pride. His sire was Hickory Hills Sir Lancelot. 

Here are pictures of my Boots, puppy and grown--and the one of him on the table watching me cook


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Red, or Sandra's Shadow as my hubby called him was my first Irish. At the time we were living in a house that had a carport rather than garage. The dining room window looked into the carport. One day I was sitting at the table typing a letter, looked up and there was this Irish Setter looking in at me. I went out and he cam, tail just wagging. He was rather thin and had a cut on one hip and no collar, hence no tags. Also fleas and ticks.

I put him in the back yard and went to go shampoo and that Paramite dip from the vet, came home and bathed and dipped him. He desperately wanted to come inside so I let him. He had the greatest manners and knew so many commands. I knew he had been well trained and most like loved very much. I looked in Lost and Found--no lost Irish. I just called him Red Dog because I was sure I would locate his owners--but I was not going to advertise and get some nut come claim him. No ad ever appeared, no signs up on posts, etc. From his condition I thought he might have been lost for a while.

I had been calling Red Dog and just started calling him Red. I hadly made a move that he was not with me. Naturally he slept with me when Jerry was on the road and with both of us when jerry was home. I was in hospital 3 days, home 4, in hospital 5 days, home 3 days and back in for a week. Rd would hardly touch his food and Jerry would call me and then hold the phone to Red's head and I would talk to him. My neighbor said that when Jerry was at work (company let him work local during this time) and boys were at school Red sat at the window and howled. Said she had never felt so sorry for a dog in all her life. I would often go whopping with my Mom and be gone hours, or on all day field trip with one of the boys, etc, and he was fine. But he knew something was wrong.

I lost him to spinal cancer after only 8 years. He was probably 10 or 11. One thing he did that always tickled people was back up to the sofa and sit with hind legs dangling. When my brother-in-law and his wife and daughter visited, they must have taken two rolls of film of him doing that. The pictures are of him bacvk up like with my BIL, one of him napping with my Mom and then the one of him alone on the sofa was the last piture taken of him.

Your pair are beautiful. You are right, Irish Setters are rare. My vet had one when he moved here 20 years ago, and when she went to the Bridge he got an English Setter . I grew up with English Setters as we were quail hunters. I had several over the years, plus 2 Irish Setters and 5 goldens, a great Pyrenees mix, and now a full Great Pyrenees


----------

